# Transfert de fichier excel de ipad à ordinateur



## quent182 (28 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je n'arrive pas à ouvrir des fichiers .xlsx et .xls sur mon ordinateur (macbook ou PC) que j'ai modifié sur mon iPad.
Pouvez vous m'aider?

explication du problème:

Je créé un document sur excel 2008 pour mac sur mon macbook. Je le transfert sur mon iPad et l'ouvre avec Office². De là je le modifie (ou pas) et le renvoi par mail à mon ordinateur. Et là impossible de l'ouvrir, que ce soit sur excel, safari ou google.doc.....

et j'ai vraiment besoin que cela fonctionne.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Powerdom (29 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Comment faites vous pour avoir office sur iPad ? 
À ma connaissance il n'existe pas.


----------



## quent182 (29 Juin 2012)

Il existe une application Office² HD sur iPad...........


----------



## Gwen (29 Juin 2012)

Peut-être n'est ce compatible qu'avec Excel 2011 et non 2008 ?


----------



## Powerdom (29 Juin 2012)

quent182 a dit:


> Il existe une application Office² HD sur iPad...........



je l'ignorais. Sans doute une histoire de compatibilité comme le dit gwen.


----------

